# Searching in Ontario



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would be happy to look at a puppy going into service work. We do all testing on all adult dogs used for breeding. At this point our puppies are sold well in advance of birth, and are not in a position to donate. I think a lot of breeders have a problem with some of these organizations, because they start their own breeding programs, and have no problem breeding poodles to labs to produce Doodles for service work. If I ever opted to let one go, a contract would HAVE to be signed where the club agrees to not use the dog for breeding.


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh, I never thought of that as a concern, but I totally understand! The organization is small right now and we definitely do not have the time and money to invest in proper breeding. The time and money invested in health testing, showing, searching out breeding stock and raising a litter is much better left to the pros! Our time goes towards training well adjusted dogs that can assist people in their daily lives. 

We are fully prepared to purchase puppies as I know they cost a lot to breed and raise. Families that are getting the dogs do fundraising to help cover purchase price, vet care and training.

I am just really hoping to get some poodles into the program!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

egodfrey said:


> Oh, I never thought of that as a concern, but I totally understand! The organization is small right now and we definitely do not have the time and money to invest in proper breeding. The time and money invested in health testing, showing, searching out breeding stock and raising a litter is much better left to the pros! Our time goes towards training well adjusted dogs that can assist people in their daily lives.
> 
> We are fully prepared to purchase puppies as I know they cost a lot to breed and raise. Families that are getting the dogs do fundraising to help cover purchase price, vet care and training.
> 
> I am just really hoping to get some poodles into the program!


It would make sense. With the non-shedding and level of intelligence, I think it is a wonderful idea.


----------

